# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gember gezond! 10 voordelen van gember (ginger)

## bbboyyy

10 voordelen van gember (ginger) 

Bron: http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/gember-gezond/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Gember heeft diverse toepassingsmogelijkheden. Het wordt vaak als een keukenkruid gebruikt. Ook heeft gember (ginger) uiteraard zeer brede variatie aan medische/therapeutische eigenschappen.


Gember tegen misselijkheid
regulatie van bloedsuikerglucose
Anti-bacteriële en anti-virale eigenschappen
Goed tegen pijn
Gember voor een gezonde spijsvertering
Het verbeteren van geheugen
Natuurlijke ontstekingsremmer

*8.9.10* zijn te lezen op: http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/gember-gezond/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

